# Victor 1640



## Eyerelief (Aug 2, 2021)

I was wondering / hoping someone might know where I could get a taper attachment for a Taiwan Victor 1640 lathe?  Been searching every auction site I can find, but no luck yet.  I would even consider a generic one if it bolts up.  Any thoughts or ideas would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 4, 2021)

you may get lucky on ebay, but taper attachments are going to be like hen's teeth


----------



## Eyerelief (Aug 4, 2021)

Thanks.  Been turning over rocks every chance I get and yet to discover one.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Aug 4, 2021)

I know this is a long shot, but have you tried contacting Victor. They most likely won't have one as the model is discontinued but they may know of people or companies that have stocks of used ones they are parting out or such.





__





						1630B / 1640B / 1660B Lathe (Discontinued)
					






					www.victormachines.com
				




Good luck.


----------



## Eyerelief (Aug 5, 2021)

I did reach out to them, but they were a one liner of no help.  Seems when a lathe is made 45-50 years ago, parts are no longer stocked for them


----------



## Papa Charlie (Aug 5, 2021)

Sad, also seems as though customer service and product knowledge is lost as well.

Good luck in your search. Maybe this is your next project?


----------



## Eyerelief (Aug 5, 2021)

"Maybe this is your next project?"  If there is a silver lining in this deal, that is it.  I will be my next project!


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 5, 2021)

Those Taiwaiese Victor 1640 lathes shared pedigrees with many other makes during that time frame.  It's been awhile since I went down that rabbithole, so I am recalling haze and fog to even remember the parent company's name, but there are at least 5 big names that used the same pattern- and would share the same attachments.  Maybe that fact can help you broaden your search.  There is a guy on this forum with a picture of Rasputin as an avatar that knows what's up.  Search around a bit, the info is here.


----------



## Eyerelief (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks, I have already caught on that Sharp is one of the brands, I'll take any leads I can get!


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 5, 2021)

I remember!  It's a Takisawa.  There is a forum section here, and more info out there.  Better to have lots of search terms than just one!  Good luck!


----------



## Eyerelief (Aug 5, 2021)

Excellent thank you!  I will add that to my search criteria!!


----------

